# Official GTR Font?



## gtr3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone know what the GTR font is, the one that is used by Nissan, etc.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

You mean like the ones like below?







[/IMG]
If so, I used 'Hand H Gothic' fot the GT & I think it was 'Achen' for the R with a bit of noding in Corel Draw.


----------



## gtr3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ah, okay, but are you sure those are the official font's used by Nissan?!


----------



## gtr3 (Jun 15, 2006)

I know its for the GTR, but what about the font you have for "the official owners club" in these pics you uploaded, which type is that?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

None of the above are official, and nor should any of the official logos be used by any other than the club without prior permission. Copyright infringements have some seriously expensive repercussions.
The closest and most accurate font for the GTROC logo is "Denmark" and then it has to be stretched a little.


----------



## gtr3 (Jun 15, 2006)

paul creed said:


> None of the above are official, and nor should any of the official logos be used by any other than the club without prior permission. Copyright infringements have some seriously expensive repercussions.
> The closest and most accurate font for the GTROC logo is "Denmark" and then it has to be stretched a little.


sky 1t just made those logo's for fun, dont think you need permission for that.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

gtr3 said:


> Ah, okay, but are you sure those are the official font's used by Nissan?!


 Yes i know Legans artwork was for fun, but as you were fairly new, i didnt want you to think they were official.


----------



## munna (May 9, 2006)

Anyone know of the font or have a good picture of the skyline lettering
cheers


----------

